# RCI car rental discounts for Avis or Budget?



## Arb

I couldn't find a link to Budget or Avis on the RCI site. In the past, there were coupons available and I could do really well.
But today, I could find no links. 
Has RCI quit its relationship with Avis and Budget? Are the links there and I just cannot find them??
Carole


----------



## Arb

*still cannot find links to get RCI discounts on Budget and Avis*

Can anyone help?


----------



## nightnurse613

I keep a list of CRC that I use.  For RCI I only see Dollar.  If you are a Costco member they have some nice deals (including free additional driver). Here's what I have for RCI:  Dollar     CD#BR1465  or RCI Corp Rate BR0436  (5% plus free additional driver) or BR0434 (RCI 5%)


----------



## janapur

Priceline beats them for me every time. I got $15 per day for our upcoming Vegas trip. I should have tried for lower, but didn't even think they would accept $15. You have to be careful in Vegas because not all car rental pick-ups are at the airport.

Incidentally, our Priceline bid was accepted by Avis.

Jana


----------



## Arb

*Car Rental Discounts for Reno*

My trip is just two weeks from now, and I've got to go ahead and rent a car for a week. Need to have a Reno Airport desk.
Does anyone know whether RCI has discount codes for AVIS now?
Any current Dollar coupons thru RCI?
Thanks for any and all help.
Carole


----------



## caribbean

Here is whatI have:

Avis/RCI Worldwide Discount (AWD) #: B149863
Free Weekend Day with any rental of 3 days or more: TUGB187
$20 off any rental of 5 days or more: MUGG128


----------



## Arb

*Coupon Code Not Valid*

Patty,
Would you mind saying where you found the coupon code? I can't find anything on RCI's website or in Enless Vacation magazine.
The AVIS site told me the coupon code is not valid.
Thanks for your help.
Carole


----------



## kjsgrammy

mousesavers.com has rental car discount codes that you could try.  Last time we were in Reno, we used priceline, but I wanted a 4WD SUV in case we needed it when driving thru the mountains.


----------



## caribbean

RCI e-mailed me this information a couple of months ago when I couldn't find it online. I assume it is still valid??


----------



## pcgirl54

The RCI rental codes are in their magazine-Endless Vacation. I think I used one this year. Do you still need one I can go look tomorrow?


----------



## Arb

*Coupon Code*

I looked all through the Endless Vacation magazine and couldn't find anything except on the back cover there's a Dollar ad with codes.
I appreciate any help.
Carole


----------

